# LegionS BIKE CLUB ***CARSHOW AUGUST 12th***



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

make some room for your calender guys legions bike club throwing a show pre reg is next month 15$ day of show is 20$ the show is free everyone is welcome show from 10am to 4pm if u have any questions call **** or email woody for info


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Count me in how do I get pre reg form..


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> Count me in how do I get pre reg form..


you can get them in anaheim at mi 
familia tattoo shop or at manny bike shop also at the resturant where they having the show or email woody your adress and they can mail you a pre reg form


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

This sounds like its going to be a good show! Shouts out to the whole Legions Crew!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT for Legions Bike Club...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll be there


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'll be there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

It would be nice to go to this show


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> It would be nice to go to this show


I can't wait for this one gunna be a good one...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> I can't wait for this one gunna be a good one...



legions bikes on display at the show

predator
bad to the bone
satin sideshow
woody
lady death

this will be lady death last show in cali, i was told that possessed might be there been along time this that bike showed


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

I'll be there for sure


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> I can't wait for this one gunna be a good one...


yea bro i think so


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmm (scratching chin) maybe just maybe..... Fullerton hu.?


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

96tein said:


> Hmmmmmmmm (scratching chin) maybe just maybe..... Fullerton hu.?


I'm thinking bout making the trip also lets get a nor Cal caravan goin on


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

This bike show going to be tight


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

96tein said:


> Hmmmmmmmm (scratching chin) maybe just maybe..... Fullerton hu.?


Let's roll Kev you Mikey Eric meet me In Fresno we roll together ..nor cal and cen cal lineup.....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Arts Kustomz in tha house..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Im already going to kinda be down that way, thats why im thinking maybe drive out an take my bike rather then fly out... =)


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

Are you guys doing this show by points


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Are you guys doing this show by points


How else would they do it...???


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat r the categories....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> Wat r the categories....


There on the flyer on the first page...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> Wat r the categories....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


Was brotha see you out there and kick with GT...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Was brotha see you out there and kick with GT...


Be good to kick it with u to brother. Are u taking road runner


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

i was just confirmed they just added most travel long distance prize... last yr they had about 67 bikes, so hopefully this yr show there will be more good luck to who all going


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Be good to kick it with u to brother. Are u taking road runner


Yup roadrunner and my daughters bike...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Yup roadrunner and my daughters bike...


That's cool brother hopefully I have everything done on gt for that show. If not I'll just take pirate


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> i was just confirmed they just added most travel long distance prize... last yr they had about 67 bikes, so hopefully this yr show there will be more good luck to who all going


maybe sacrmento might be in the house


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Im already going to kinda be down that way, thats why im thinking maybe drive out an take my bike rather then fly out... =)


that gives me a reason to visit my fam


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

If all you guys are coming from up north... I think I can make the 2 hour drive..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

My batman 16 inch street will mayb b there did show shud b interesting


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah its five hours from sac.... Errik you an mikey should meet up with john an roll down there bro... Im already gonna be in the area, if i drive ima take my bike if i fly though i might just go to the show to see all the bikes.... Either way it will be fun...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

yea I got to see what up cuz the bm might be going shes been wanting to visit her dad if she dont roll im mike can roll with me if I can make it down


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> yea I got to see what up cuz the bm might be going shes been wanting to visit her dad if she dont roll im mike can roll with me if I can make it down


you can make it happen .... im down to roll


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cant wait to see the photos of this one. 
-good wishes for a great turnout and event in a whole.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

what are the pedal car categories on this one? cant see the flier too clear


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> what are the pedal car categories on this one? cant see the flier too clear


One category for pedal cars/ strollers..


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

HERE A BETTER PIC OF THE CATAGORY 


there no reason for a different class for pedal car since there not alot of custom pedal cars, i see people get crazy on paint,parts, and engraving also acessories ... but if people pedal cars have custom body mods then im sure they will add different classes and depends on who all shows up


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

I'll Be there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wego


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Meh


----------



## Yoshinoya (Jun 17, 2012)

714 & 805 will be der to show & support geyyyuh!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club O*C chapter will b ther for.sure.....Ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So what clubs are going to be at this show? Can we get a roll call?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Meh


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looks like 707 will be in the house


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> looks like 707 will be in the house


wat bike u taking


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

probly lil E an lil cherry if we can fit with everyone 
lol


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

CHD NORTHBAY 707 SHOULD BE THERE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

tight


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> probly lil E an lil cherry if we can fit with everyone
> lol


just take the front ends off


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

yea will see bro the hard part is that the whole fam is going if we do make it


----------



## resident evil (Jun 20, 2012)

nice, hope to see u all at our show!! if u guys have questions feel free to ask.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Damn Just Noticed This Thread.Looks Like Its Gonna Be A Good Show.:thumbsup:.Alotta Nice Bikes Gonna Be There...:nicoderm:


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

i might fly up there for this one


----------



## resident evil (Jun 20, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Just addd three pedal car classes....og, street, custom...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> ttt


TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

No special interest category :dunno:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Can we still pre reg......


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

dreamer1 said:


> Can we still pre reg......



No last day for pre reg was july 31st....u can register day of show for 20 bucks


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

cone_weezy said:


> No last day for pre reg was july 31st....u can register day of show for 20 bucks


Dammmmmm..........


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

It's all good I just need to collect and I'll be able to register both of my bikes


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

dreamer1 said:


> Can we still pre reg......


Yes u can still


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> Yes u can still


Serio....Orale where can I take it to...cuz I think the mail takes 3 days


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

dreamer1 said:


> Serio....Orale where can I take it to...cuz I think the mail takes 3 days


If i want he can meet u tomarrow at the corona h.s show


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sounds good bro...see ya ther...Latins finest bike club...look for me Grasias


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Cool


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Anybody else Wants to pre reg be at the corona h.s. carshow


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

And tomarrow whoever wants to pre reg., Itll be the last day too....so we will be at the corona h.s if u wanna pre reg...


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

How far is the show from The Pomona fairplex ? Going to the swapmeet on Sunday might just go check it out after swapmeet.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> How far is the show from The Pomona fairplex ? Going to the swapmeet on Sunday might just go check it out after swapmeet.


Bout 30 min or Less.Just Down the 57 South.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

4 more days hno:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Bout 30 min or Less.Just Down the 57 South.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## resident evil (Jun 20, 2012)

:wave::thumbsup: LEGIONS B.C. is ready for this weekend we have been working hard to precent & have one of the best bike shows in so.CAL. I know its going to be a good show! thanks to all of u that pre register & all bike clubs & solo riders that have confirm their participation & attendance.:thumbsup:


----------



## resident evil (Jun 20, 2012)

this is the address for all of u that don't have it,  Taqueria "EL RANCHO" 1330 s.BROOKHURST st. FULLERTON,CA 92833 see u all there!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

.:thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

What the latest I can register my bike.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Three mo days


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Pissed that I can not make this show ggggrrrr


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Pissed that I can not make this show ggggrrrr


aint you down there


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> aint you down there


Im down her, but im going to be in SD still. Be a pain in the ass to drive there only to turn around an drive back after, so I just left bike at home. If anything maybe drive therre do a walk by an say what up to everyone. Rather show though fml


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

CHANCES TO WIN JUSTDEEZines PRODUCTS!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:naughty:


JUSTDEEZ said:


> CHANCES TO WIN JUSTDEEZines PRODUCTS!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> CHANCES TO WIN JUSTDEEZines PRODUCTS!


I seen it and looks goooood


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Lil Spanks said:


> I seen it and looks goooood



..............thats what she said


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> ..............thats what she said


:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> ..............thats what she said


Untill u heard her deep voice


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Lil Spanks said:


> Untill u heard her deep voice


ya mamma


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

So who going  I'll be there


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> So who going  I'll be there


Ill be there :h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BC WILL BE THERE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST IE HEADED TO WALK IT N GIVE SUPPORT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Incredible bikes out at Legions today:nicoderm:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

cwplanet said:


> Incredible bikes out at Legions today:nicoderm:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

cwplanet said:


> Incredible bikes out at Legions today:nicoderm:


Damn Really Nice.:nicoderm:...Thanks For The Pics.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

FUUUCCCKK CAN'T BELEIVE I MISSED IT...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> FUUUCCCKK CAN'T BELEIVE I MISSED IT...


I hope u right click and save lady death pic that was her last show in cali


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cant wait to see more pics i wonder if he ment to put his crank an rim backwards


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

good show i made it out there at about noon to take some pictures.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

It was good show I'll be there next year. I took best paint/ 1st place semi and 2nd beat of show


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It was good show I'll be there next year. I took best paint/ 1st place semi and 2nd beat of show



Who took first best of show?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like it was a good show. Im glad to see people brought out the og bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thats all the pictures i took i was the guy Walking around in the shorts with the Raider shirt on. I went right after Pomona thats why i showed up a lil late .


----------



## GEEORGY 65SS (Jul 4, 2012)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Thats all the pictures i took i was the guy Walking around in the shorts with the Raider shirt on. I went right after Pomona thats why i showed up a lil late .



Nice Job!! Glad u made it out,,,


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It was good show I'll be there next year. I took best paint/ 1st place semi and 2nd beat of show


congrats kid, looking real GooT



cone_weezy said:


> Who took first best of show?


x2


-------------------------------
great pics errybody thanks for sharing


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> Who took first best of show?





PedaLScraperZ said:


> x2
> 
> 
> -------------------------------
> great pics errybody thanks for sharing


Great show, took First 20" Radical and, First place Best of Show


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cwplanet said:


>


 I dig this trike and how he made it different and thought way outside the box with the theme but don't really understand what the pegs are on there for. lol unless u got really long legs to go over the box/truck you aint ridin on theback of that bish


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Great show, took First 20" Radical and, First place Best of Show


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

1st place best of show*








2nd place best of show*








3rd place best of show*


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks like a good turn out,, great looking bikes,,Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Had a great time


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Who took wa I wasnt there till the judging


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

this reminded me what show used to be :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

slimer said:


> Had a great time


Hey bro thanks for everything Yesterday n today sharing ur canopy for the shade


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## resident evil (Jun 20, 2012)

i just want to say thanks to all of u who supported this great event, and all our sponsors a big thanks too. Hope every one had a good time,


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST O*C AT LEGIONS BIKE SHOW. WTH PEER SUPPORT FROM THE IE


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> this reminded me what show used to be :thumbsup:


 Yeah your right Mike. When we had a show to go to every weekend.. Now...:thumbsdown::inout:


----------



## resident evil (Jun 20, 2012)

like the pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


resident evil said:


> like the pics!:thumbsup:


----------

